# Brokers and OTC & Pink Sheets



## GettingThere (Sep 24, 2009)

I have in my possession several certificates of companies trading on the OTCBB and The Pink Sheets. The problem I have is I can't find a broker in Canada that is willing to accept them. Does anyone know of any broker that will take them?


----------



## weber (Oct 23, 2009)

*Same problem*

My transfer agent transferred the shares online to my broker (Canadian) and they did not accept it and had a certificate issued to me. I called the major bank brokerages , etrade, interactive brokers, questrade .. and the all do not accept OTCBB certificates.


----------

